# CT Looking at significant snow!!



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

Big snow coming boys, I can't wait!!!

payup   payup


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

I dont know there starting to talk more rain


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

At this point I'll believe it when I see it. I've heard reports from a foot to a couple inches to a mix of sleet and rain. Of course they put in the, "if it goes to the north of us, if it goes to the south of us". They predicted everything from a foot of snow to rain so they can't be wrong no matter what.


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

Not sure what to think yet.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

seems like they are all trending to more sleet and rain but we should get enough to plow


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

jt5019;370053 said:


> seems like they are all trending to more sleet and rain but we should get enough to plow


I just saw channel 8 news.lol. They said for my area 7" of snow by 6am then it starts to turn to sleet/ freezing rain. Then back to snow.. i guess we'll see what happens


----------



## lucky13rme (Nov 28, 2006)

KHB;370057 said:


> I just saw channel 8 news.lol. They said for my area 7" of snow by 6am then it starts to turn to sleet/ freezing rain. Then back to snow.. i guess we'll see what happens


Yup saw that too, said 8-9 for middletown by the time its all done. I'm a little skepitcal of those totals.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

just looked they said 5-8 for me, hopefully.......


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

:bluebounc purplebou :redbounce 7/14 herepayup


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

ill take the 8 inches but the rain and sleet on top will make for some nice cement snow.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Anything doing in the rest of CT


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

i'm in somers, can't see anything new besides a dusting, i'm going out to have a look at the accounts, maybe get some salting done


----------



## ChipsEarthWorks (Nov 25, 2003)

dutchman;371189 said:


> Anything doing in the rest of CT


sleeting in Shelton ! WTF where is the snow got nothing on the ground, just a nice coating of ice.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

freezing rain at the moment


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*this sucks*

Well so far it doesnt look like much at all were im at in Somers, i havent yet gone out but the town plow just went buy and it didnt look liek he was pushing much i think well be lucky to see 6"


----------



## lucky13rme (Nov 28, 2006)

Nothing here except a dusting on the road, not even enought to coat the grass.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

lucky13rme;371218 said:


> Nothing here except a dusting on the road, not even enought to coat the grass.


Got a salt run in... i was really hoping we could get atleast a plowing out of it. This winter sucks im looking forward to spring


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

this winter def blows, about 1/4 to eight and i only see sleet, dont understand its 14 deg outside y isnt it snowing:realmad:


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Just got back from Southbury 1/2 inch this blows what happen from 5-9 inch of Snow.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Well as I posted a couple days ago, I'll believe it when I see it. They weather guys blew it again. We have nothing but some sleet here. Up to the last minute on the news last night depending on what channel you were watching, they said anywhere from 2 to 4 to 7 to 9. We have a half inch of sleet at this point.


----------



## N C Landscape (Nov 12, 2006)

Only sleet here in Cheshire. 

Accuweather was not to accurate! Maybe 1" of sleet/snow.

I still see grass!! WTF?? Supposed to last all day with more accumulation. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

F*in a-holes! Wake up at 3am see nothing and i think ok maybe we didnt get the heavy stuff yet wake up at 5am...driveway coated and sleeting...from what i heard from EVERYWHERE...."5-8 inches up till 7am then changing and mixing with sleet and rain, then back to snow tonight". 

We got 0.5" of snow then starts sleeting and sh*tting. I do have to say...im definitely not suprised. Mother nature bent us over again.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

06HD BOSS;371261 said:


> F*in a-holes! Wake up at 3am see nothing and i think ok maybe we didnt get the heavy stuff yet wake up at 5am...driveway coated and sleeting...from what i heard from EVERYWHERE...."5-8 inches up till 7am then changing and mixing with sleet and rain, then back to snow tonight".
> 
> We got 0.5" of snow then starts sleeting and sh*tting. I do have to say...im definitely not suprised. Mother nature bent us over again.


Yep. Same sh!t here.

I've come to the conclusion that Accuweather could not possibly forecast anything an hour in advance. They can't even get the "Current Conditions" correct! At best, they can report what the weather was like yesterday!


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

In western mass--- had 3/4" of mix at 7am today. Should have had 4-8 according to all.

If the weather guys were women, they couldn't predice their next period.


There should be a way to file a class action lawsuit against these a..holes. In any other job, they'd all be fired...screw them all.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

its still sleeting here in southbury, i just got home from plowing two of my comercial places, now im home, im gonna rest till about 3-4 then im gonna go out and do my drives, i dont really care at this point if its sleet or snow, they are getting plowed reguardless, lol.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

I will do my Customers with 1" Trigger because that is what will be on the ground. And that is what this "B" brings us.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

It has sleeted 2'' since 7 this morning bringing hamdens total to 3'' of icy ****.


----------



## N C Landscape (Nov 12, 2006)

****news Flash****

The grass is finally covered with snow!!!

What a joke this storm is!!


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kramer;371270 said:


> In western mass--- had 3/4" of mix at 7am today. Should have had 4-8 according to all.
> 
> If the weather guys were women, they couldn't predice their next period.
> 
> There should be a way to file a class action lawsuit against these a..holes. In any other job, they'd all be fired...screw them all.


this was perfectly said, "the weather girls"

well about 3 inches of sleet here, more sleet to come tonight probable 5 inches of sleet is what we will see.

o well its past the trigger


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I got 5-6 on the ground now


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

This was not easy Plowing about 1 1/2 off that icy stuff:angry:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

This was the worst storm ever to plow. Everybody i know is charging double. Moving 2" of concrete-like ice is more abusing than pushing 24" of snow. And it took just as long to clear these 2" as it wouldve to clear 2feet of snow. What a b*tch of a storm.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

06HD BOSS;372154 said:
 

> This was the worst storm ever to plow. Everybody i know is charging double. Moving 2" of concrete-like ice is more abusing than pushing 24" of snow. And it took just as long to clear these 2" as it wouldve to clear 2feet of snow. What a b*tch of a storm.


I was wondering how to charge for this one.. I had a hell of a time trying to get my driveways looking decent. I ended up salting a lot of them and hope the sun will help clear them up


----------

